# Magazine writer looking for interviews



## JShelly

Hi everyone,

Did your company send you overseas for an expat assignment? Then I'd like to interview you for an article in a popular American business magazine. 

The story is about your experience using social networking sites like Expat Forum to learn about your new location and make friends.

Anyone interested can respond to this post or send me an email at [email protected] (dot) com.

Thanks,

Jared


----------

